# Garb-el



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Going to remove it tomorrow. Anyone ever remove one? Are they easy to take out? I mean does it only take removing the allen screws and power disconnect?

I have yet to remove one, this will be the 1st.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

No one? Oh well


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron said:


> No one? Oh well


Your not impatient are you? 2 minutes elapsed before you gave up on us:laughing:

But no I've never removed one.:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Your not impatient are you? 2 minutes elapsed before you gave up on us:laughing:
> 
> But no I've never removed one.:laughing:






:laughing:

I'll take a picture or two after I get it removed, they will have to call an electrician to disable the disconnect for safety reasons after the removal.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Bring back support- those babies are heavy. I think I removed one and re-set it a while back. I can't recall details.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Bring back support- those babies are heavy. I think I removed one and re-set it a while back. I can't recall details.


Thanks for your input, it is monster looking that for sure.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Chopped salad anyone?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Commercial food disposal?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> Commercial food disposal?


You could say that, oversized, thought putting one of these in my own house for the wife thinks you can put anything in the 1/2 HP we have now. :laughing: 

It was in the produce dept, at a Safeway, shreds up veggies, I would not want to put my hand in there if running.

It stopped working, so we removed it and they was just going to put a can under the shut.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Imagine going from a 1/2 HP up to a 7.5 HP in your own house. 

Tim Allen style. :thumbup:


----------



## PlumbThis1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Is that a Hobart? We have a ton of the large 3 phase hobart disposals on campus. Wait until one of the guys washing dishes thinks his disposal is a meat grinder and runs 30 lbs of left over ribs down it. bad bad day to be the apprentice when this happens


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

PlumbThis1 said:


> Is that a Hobart?


It is American Delphi.


----------



## PlumbThis1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow that is a serious disposal.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

The web site says FabWright's so I guess that is the brand, I got the other name off of the power disconnect.


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

Ron said:


> Imagine going from a 1/2 HP up to a 7.5 HP in your own house.
> 
> Tim Allen style. :thumbup:


I think at that point it would suck in anything NEAR the sink... but it might be worth it to see.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Imagine what happens when they dump a 5 gallon pail of cooked rice in that thing...

I have seen!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Well they won't have to worry anymore, no replacement is going to happen.


----------



## Oakum (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow, I didn't know such bad azz' disposers even existed, very nice. Must cost a mint.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Urggh Urggh Urggh.- Tim Allen.:thumbup:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

The last commercial disposal i installed cost me around 3 grand at my cost from my supplier.. I believe it was a Salvador? heavy mutha around the size ron posted..


----------

